# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BonitaSoft : le point sur la tourne mondiale du leader du BPM open-source

## Gordon Fowler

*BonitaSoft : le point sur la tourne mondiale du leader du BPM open-source*
*Sa solution Gestion des Processus Mtier dpasse le million et demi de tlchargements*


BonitaSoft propose une solution de Gestion des Processus Mtier open-source qui se veut  la fois puissante, facile  intgrer et _ conviviale pour tous types dorganisation ou secteur dactivit_ .

Nous ne jugerons pas de cette simplicit auto-proclame. En revanche, la tourne mondiale  Process Efficiency 2012  organise par lditeur tait loccasion de faire le point sur les chiffres autour d'une solution qui prend de plus en plus dimportance dans le paysage des applications dentreprise.

Principal enseignement, la socit grenobloise revendique aujourdhui plus de 1.5 millions de tlchargements, 450 clients et une communaut de plus de 25.000 membres.

Communaut qui lui permet d'ailleurs, d'aprs ses dires, de proposer _ un cosystme de connecteurs vers les systmes tiers dune richesse ingale_ .


Quant  la  tourne  elle-mme, elle a confirm cette monte en puissance. En tmoigne 11 dates pleines, sur 3 continents (Europe, USA, Amrique du Sud) et plus de 1.000 dcideurs inscrits.

_ BonitaSoft est le fournisseur BPM qui connat la plus forte croissance_ , affirme lditeur. Qui enfonce le clou en soulignant que ses solutions pour _ transformer les processus cl en applications mtier depuis une simple reprsentation graphique_  peuvent sadapter  open-source oblige   tous les domaines que ce soit _ la finance, les ressources humaines, les ventes, le marketing, la logistique, ladministration lectronique, etc._ 


Pour mmoire, un autre acteur majeur de lopen-source dorigine franaise, Talend, a choisi dintgrer cette mme solution  sa plateforme d'intgration unifie pour la complter. Il distribue BonitaSoft 5.9 sous le nom de _ Talend Enterprise BPM_ .


Pour les lecteurs intresss, le BPM est disponible librement sur le site officiel de l'diteur. On y trouve galement  un ensemble de ressources gratuites comme des Livres Blancs ou des Webinars  la demande.


 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger gratuitement BPM BonitaSoft 5.9*



*Source* : _BonitaSoft_

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Vous utilisez ce BPM open-source ? Faites-nous part de vos retours !

----------

